# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سلام کسی در مورد رشتهای مهندسی دریا  مهندسی کشتی اطلاعات داره

## samsam

از لحاظ درامد از لحاظ وضعیت کار اینا   چطوریاست رشتهاشون       مهندسی مخابرات وبرق دریایی وناخدا اینا چی   در امدشون چطوره   اگه تا فوق دکترا ادامه بدیم چطوره درامدش

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

عح

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## -AMiN-

*یه بنده خدایی بود 2 سال پیش ک کنکور ریاضی دادم باهاش صحبت کردم مهندسی دریا از امیر کبیر گرفته بود 
سی و دو سالش بود یه ویلا توپ توشمال داشت زن و دو تا بچه با یه مرسدس 
بازار کارش هم تو شماله کشوره کمی هم جنوب و محدوده چون ایران تو کشتی سازی پیشرفته نیس
ناشناخته ست برای بچه های کنکوری این رشته. بهتره از خود دانشجو ها یا فارغ التحصیلاش بپرسی*

----------


## samsam

upupupu

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

UP

----------


## samsam

up

----------

